# The Punisher 16 bit colors!!



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

The Punisher is an old Game u know (2004)
so it demands directX 8, My PC can run it on Max settings
but the problem is that the colors in the game are set to 16 bit don't know y :4-dontkno
on the startup menu there is no option to set colors 16 or 32 bit

here is a pic to show u :
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/5330/punyy8.jpg

so is there any fix for that?


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Really, with a game that old what do you expect?

My original Thief (aka Thief 1) is 800x600 16bit.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

tecknomage said:


> Really, with a game that old what do you expect?
> 
> My original Thief (aka Thief 1) is 800x600 16bit.



Ur talking about Thief 1  It's 10 years old :laugh:

of course it's only 16 bit

The punisher don't even have 16 bit colors, but my PC is displaying that way don't know y, and I saw some vids and pics of the game, the colors are fine... so want to know why these colors :4-dontkno


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you using a custom resolution. Also if the game has a resolution settings make sure you select something like this 1024x768x32. The 32 is the colour display.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

That is the Problem, There is no option to select 16 or 32 bit, it's only the Resolution, so I can only choose 1024x768
and the game is on 32 bit, I saw pictures of it and vids, only on My PC it's on 16 bit


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you installed/updated all drivers and Direct X?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the game demands directx 8 and a 2004 Nvidia driver version (v.50+)

So yeah!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This could be driver related or DirectX. Ive been doing some searching and your not alone. But this bug mainly affects Vista users running in DX10. Have you tried searching for any patches for the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

No patch has been released for the Punisher it's only 1.00


----------

